# [SOLVED]Wireless - VAIO

## DOLLAR

Hope you can help, I am trying to set up my wireless using wpa_supplicant.

I have followed the guide on this site and from gentoo wiki but could not get them to work.

Once I put the details in wpa_supplicant it comes back with "Failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant configurations"

lspci if you need it is.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400] (rev a1)

06:05.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

06:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

06:05.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 03)

06:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
```

Last edited by DOLLAR on Sat Oct 25, 2008 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you post your emerge --info

Also,can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## DOLLAR

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Oct 2008 13:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notificatio sysfs tcpd truetext unicode wxwindows x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth0="ipw2200-firmware"
```

```
$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

network={

  ssid="SSID"

  psk="PASSWORD"

  priority=5

}
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# equery list ipw

# rmmod ipw2200

# modprobe ipw2200

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

I want to know if your kernel see your interface.

----------

## d2_racing

I'm pretty sure that your eth1 need only this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1_="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## DOLLAR

```
VAIO ~ # equery list ipw 

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 (0)

VAIO ~ # rmmod ipw2200 

VAIO ~ # modprobe ipw2200 

VAIO ~ # dmesg | tail 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:0b.0 disabled

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

VAIO ~ # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:05:4c:a0  

          inet addr:192.168.1.33  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:a9ff:fe05:4ca0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1025 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:851 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:987198 (964.0 KiB)  TX bytes:107434 (104.9 KiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:6f:1a:6d:71  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:447 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x4000 Memory:b0007000-b0007fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3552 (3.4 KiB)  TX bytes:3552 (3.4 KiB)

VAIO ~ # iwconfig 

-su: iwconfig: command not found
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to install http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/wireless-tools

Just install the Stable version and retry the command 

```

# iwconfig

```

----------

## DOLLAR

```
VAIO ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, just to be sure, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

After that, we will try that :

```

# rmmod ipw2200 

# modprobe ipw2200

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your .config that contain all the part that are related with your Wifi configuration ?

----------

## DOLLAR

```
djohnson@VAIO ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1068 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:13:a9:05:4c:a0", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:6f:1a:6d:71", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

djohnson@VAIO ~ $ cd /etc/init.d 

djohnson@VAIO /etc/init.d $ ls -la

total 188

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct 11 14:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 50 root root  4096 Oct 18 09:41 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 28  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 28  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 28  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 28  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 28  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Oct  4 21:28 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 17 13:12 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Oct  8 19:57 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Oct  7 22:49 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Oct  2 22:20 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Oct  4 20:11 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Oct  4 21:03 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Oct  4 20:11 dmeventd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct  2 22:20 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Feb 12  2008 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Oct  8 20:51 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 28  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 28  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 28  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 28  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 28  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 28  2008 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct  2 22:20 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 28  2008 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 28  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct  7 22:20 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 28  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Oct  4 19:50 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 28  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct  7 22:36 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct  2 22:20 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Oct  8 18:48 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440 Oct  6 22:00 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Oct  2 23:59 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Oct  7 22:38 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 28  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Oct  3 00:00 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Oct  7 22:50 xdm
```

```

VAIO ~ # rmmod iw2200

ERROR: Module iw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules

VAIO ~ # modprobe ipw2200

VAIO ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

-su: /etc/init.d/net.eth1: No such file or directory

VAIO ~ # dmesg | tail

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xb0006000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:13:a9:05:4c:a0

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

udev: renamed network interface eth1_rename to eth0

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

VAIO ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:05:4c:a0  

          inet addr:192.168.1.34  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:a9ff:fe05:4ca0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2320 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1816 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2968577 (2.8 MiB)  TX bytes:153932 (150.3 KiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:6f:1a:6d:71  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:41141 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4786 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x4000 Memory:b0007000-b0007fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

VAIO ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to run this plz :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -sn net.lo net.eth1

```

After that run this :

```

# rmmod ipw2200

# modprobe ipw2200

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## DOLLAR

That looks better now but still can not get it to connect.

 *Quote:*   

> VAIO ~ # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  
> ...

 

On boot up wpa_supplicant cli is shown but not gui.  Is that anything to do with the wpa_gui error "Failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant configuration"

Also when I scan through gui it doesn't find any networks and I know there is about 5 around here.

----------

## DOLLAR

Sorry to double post but anyone got any ideas...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, ok we will try something :

```

# rmmod ipw2200 

# modprobe ipw2200 

# dmesg | tail 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# iwlist scan

# wpa_cli status

```

Do you see any network with that ?

----------

## DOLLAR

```
VAIO ~ # rmmod ipw2200

VAIO ~ # modprobe ipw2200

VAIO ~ # dmesg | tail

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:0b.0 disabled

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:0b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

VAIO ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:05:4c:a0  

          inet addr:192.168.1.34  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:a9ff:fe05:4ca0/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:125 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:153 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:88160 (86.0 KiB)  TX bytes:18977 (18.5 KiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:6f:1a:6d:71  

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:6fff:fe1a:6d71/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:650 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:69 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x8000 Memory:b0007000-b0007fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

VAIO ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

VAIO ~ # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:E3:C1:58:AE

                    ESSID:"TalkTalka6dce"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-75 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 280ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:14:7F:9B:4F:12

                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-A563"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level=-72 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 310ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:14:85:D2:C2:4E

                    ESSID:"KM"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=64/100  Signal level=-63 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 150ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:14:7F:D7:CD:DD

                    ESSID:"BTHomeHub-EC81"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=29/100  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 490ms ago

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:02:CF:54:93:D5

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=72/100  Signal level=-56 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 120ms ago

VAIO ~ # wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

I have posted it all as don't know what most of it means; but Cell 05 looks like the description of my network.

wpa_gui still with the same error.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using a hidden SSID, or your SSID is actually <hidden> ?

If it's "<hidden>", then /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf cannot handle theses <, you need to have only 0 to 9 and A to Z characters.

As far as I can tell, your Wifi is working, and we only need to tweak your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant to connect to your network.

Can you try that :

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="Your_SSID"

   psk="Your_Password"

   proto=WPA

   priority=5

}

```

After changing this file, try that :

```

# rmmod ipw2200 

# modprobe ipw2200 

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## DOLLAR

I will try this tonight when I get home.

My SSID is hidden and is 0 to 9 and A to Z; not the word <hidden>

In /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf does psk="Your_Password" have to be your password or the encrypted code.

What I mean by this is my password is a1b2c3d4e5f  :Wink: 

Do it enter this

```
psk="a1b2c3d4e5f"
```

or

```
psk="3aef641f5f00189b868b46a7b05aea5a6bf4ce359a4cb168210d1568e776bd22"
```

This code was generated from http://www.wireshark.org/tools/wpa-psk.html

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to enter this : 

```
psk="a1b2c3d4e5f"
```

----------

## DOLLAR

Still nothing.

If it is scanning and can see my network but can not connect what else could it be because I have wpa_supplicant.conf filled in correct.

When I boot up eth1 loads first and then says background, then eth0 and the dhcp.

Could that have anything to do with it.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, change this file /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*" 

```

Make sure that you have set this variable and after that, reboot your box.

Now, retry

```

# rmmod ipw2200 

# modprobe ipw2200 

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

# iwconfig 

# ifconfig -a 

```

----------

## DOLLAR

Still no joy.  eth1 does not start on boot up now.

Could it be anything to do with dhcp

```
VAIO ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.1.34 from 192.168.1.1

eth0: checking 192.168.1.34 is available on attached networks

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.34 from 192.168.1.1

eth0: leased 192.168.1.34 for 259200 seconds                              [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.1.34/24

VAIO ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

VAIO ~ # 
```

Should eth1 not run dhcpcd and wait for an IP address?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you repost this  :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I don't understand that eth1 doesn't use dhcpcd.

----------

## DOLLAR

```
VAIO ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

#config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="ipw2200-firmware"

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1_="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) 

```

The reason I ask about the dhcp is because of the difference when I start eth0 and eth1.

```
VAIO ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.1.34 from 192.168.1.1

eth0: checking 192.168.1.34 is available on attached networks

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.34 from 192.168.1.1

eth0: leased 192.168.1.34 for 259200 seconds                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.1.34/24

VAIO ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

VAIO ~ # 

```

----------

## DOLLAR

Don't understand how but we are now working.

I --updated my box and also changed my SSID so that it is not hidden and it now works.

The only problem is I have to run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start once I have booted up.

I'm sure there will be a way of making this automatic.

Thanks for all your help d2_racing, much appreciated.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

Can you post this  :

```

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# cat /etc/conf.d/rc

# rc-update show

```

Maybe you have block the eth1 at the default level...

----------

## DOLLAR

```
VAIO ~ # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 188

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct 18 20:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 51 root root  4096 Oct 24 18:08 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 28  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 28  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 28  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 28  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 28  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Oct  4 21:28 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 17 13:12 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Oct 24 10:16 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Oct 24 09:32 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Oct  2 22:20 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Oct  4 20:11 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Oct  4 21:03 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Oct  4 20:11 dmeventd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct  2 22:20 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Feb 12  2008 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Oct  8 20:51 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 28  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 28  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 28  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 28  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 28  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 28  2008 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct  2 22:20 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct 18 20:19 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 28  2008 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 28  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct  7 22:20 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 28  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Oct  4 19:50 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 28  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct  7 22:36 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Oct  2 22:20 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Oct  8 18:48 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440 Oct  6 22:00 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Oct  2 23:59 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Oct  7 22:38 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 28  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Oct  3 00:00 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Oct  7 22:50 xdm

VAIO init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/rc

# /etc/conf.d/rc: Global config file for the Gentoo RC System

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

# Set to "yes" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. NOTE: When RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP

# is enabled, init script output is replaced with simple "service foo

# starting/stopping" messages so that output is not mixed up.

# You can stop this from happening on the command line by passing --verbose

# to the init script or by setting RC_VERBOSE="yes" below.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

# Set RC_INTERACTIVE to "yes" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "no" to disable

# this feature.

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

# Do we allow services to be hotplugged? If not, set to RC_HOTPLUG="no"

# NOTE: This does not affect anything hotplug/udev related, just the

# starting/stopping of the init.d service triggered by hotplug.

RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

# Dynamic /dev managers can trigger coldplug events which cause services to

# start before we are ready for them. If this happens, we can defer these

# services to start in the boot runlevel. Set RC_COLDPLUG="no" if you don't

# want this.

# NOTE: This also affects module coldplugging in udev-096 and higher

# If you want module coldplugging but not coldplugging of services then you

# can set RC_COLDPLUG="yes" and RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

# Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a

# list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By

# default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG/RC_HOTPLUG has to be yes

# anyway.

# Example - RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

# The following values are allowed:

#  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.

#  no    - This basically means that at least one net.* service besides net.lo

#          must be up.  This can be used by notebook users that have a wifi and

#          a static nic, and only wants one up at any given time to have the

#          'net' service seen as up.

#  lo    - This is the same as the 'no' option, but net.lo is also counted.

#          This should be useful to people that do not care about any specific

#          interface being up at boot.

#  yes   - For this ALL network interfaces MUST be up for the 'net' service to

#          be considered up.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

# RC_DOWN_INTERFACE allows you to specify if RC will bring the interface

# completely down when it stops. The default is yes, but there are some

# instances where you may not want this to happen such as using Wake On LAN.

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

# RC_VOLUME_ORDER allows you to specify, or even remove the volume setup

# for various volume managers (MD, EVMS2, LVM, DM, etc).  Note that they are

# stopped in reverse order.

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

# RC_VERBOSE will make init scripts more verbose. Only networking scripts

# really use this at this time, and this is useful for trouble shooting

# any issues you may have.

# This is also used to re-enable init script output for init scripts

# started or stopped from the command line.

RC_VERBOSE="no"

# RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  

# Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 

# app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably

# won't work correctly with boot splash.

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

# Set to "yes" if you want to benchmark system boot with bootchart.

# You'll need to emerge the app-benchmarks/bootchart package for this to work.

RC_BOOTCHART="no"

# RC_USE_FSTAB allows you to override the default mount options for the 

# standard /proc, /sys, /dev, and /dev/pts mount points.  Note that this 

# is the new way for selecting ramfs/tmpfs/etc... for udev mounting.

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

# RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE allows you to have different /etc/conf.d files 

# based on your runlevel - if a conf.d file for your profile does not exist

# then we try and use the default one.

# To enable runlevel selection at boot, append "softlevel=foobar" to your

# kernel line to change to the foobar runlevel.  Here we would search for

# /etc/conf.d/<service>.foobar config files before trying to use the default

# /etc/conf.d/<service>.

# Note that it is only active if 'softlevel' was specified via the kernel line,

# and it is intended to use for different grub/lilo entries to specify config

# changes for say laptops between home and work, where you would have setup

# 'work' and 'home' runlevels, with /etc/conf.d/*.<runlevel> as needed.

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

# RC_FORCE_AUTO tries its best to prevent user interaction during the boot and 

# shutdown process.  For example, fsck will automatically be run or volumes 

# remounted to create proper directory trees.  This feature can be dangerous 

# and is meant ONLY for headless machines where getting a physical console 

# hooked up is a huge pita.

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

# Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.

#  auto   - let the scripts figure out what's best at boot

#  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)

#  udev   - use udev (requires sys-fs/udev)

#  static - let the user manage /dev (YOU need to create ALL device nodes)

RC_DEVICES="auto"

# UDEV OPTION:

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

# RC_DMESG_LEVEL sets the level at which logging of messages is done to the

# console.  See dmesg(8) for more info.

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="1"

#

# Controlling start-stop-daemon behavior

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should always retry killing the

# service with sig KILL if it fails the first time.

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

# Set the amount of seconds start-stop-daemon should wait between

# retries.

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

# Set the amount of times start-stop-daemon should try to kill

# a service before giving up.

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should fail if the service

# is marked as started, but not actually running on stop.

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

# Set to "yes" if start-stop-daemon should attempt to kill

# any children left in the system.

# Be careful with this as it really does what it was on the tin.

# fex, if you're in an ssh process and you restart a service on which ssh

# depends then your terminal will be killed also.

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

# Set the amount of seconds start-stop-daemon waits after starting

# the daemon to check it is still running. If it's not then we

# try and stop any children if possible.

RC_WAIT_ON_START="0.1"

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can launch them through other daemons here, for example valgrind.

# This is only useful for serious debugging of the daemon

# WARNING: If the script's "stop" function does not supply a PID file then

# all processes using the same daemon will be killed.

#RC_DAEMON="/usr/bin/valgrind --tool=memcheck --log-file=/tmp/valgrind.syslog-ng"

# strace needs to be prefixed with --background as it does not detach when

# it's following

#RC_DAEMON="--background /usr/sbin/strace -f -o /tmp/strace.syslog-ng"

# Pass ulimit parameters 

#RC_ULIMIT="-u 30"

##############################################################################

#

# Internal configuration variables

#

# NB:  These are for advanced users, and you should really

#      know what you are doing before changing them!

#

 

# rc-scripts dep-cache directory

#

# NOTE:  Do not remove the next line, as its needed by the baselayout ebuild!

#

#  svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

# Should we mount $svcdir in a ram disk for some speed increase 

# for slower machines, or for the more extreme setups ?

svcmount="no"

# FS type that should be used for $svcdir.  Note that you need 

# $svcmount above set to "yes" for this to work ...  Currently 

# tmpfs, ramfs, and ramdisk are supported (tmpfs is the default).

svcfstype="tmpfs"

# Size of $svcdir in KB.  Note that ramfs doesn't support this 

# due to kernel limitations.

svcsize=2048

VAIO init.d # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default     
```

----------

## DOLLAR

rc-update net.eth1 default done the trick.

I also rc-update del net.eth0 default to speed up the boot process.

Thanks for you help...

----------

## d2_racing

Good luck for the rest  :Razz: 

----------

